# 3 Handle Pressure Balacing Tub/Shower Faucet



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know of who makes these besides Danze? 

I have a client who needs one but I can't get the Danze for a couple of days. A single handle with a remodel escutcheon won't work 'cause the shower module wall is not flat.

Delta, Moen, and AmStan don't make them.

Thanx.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Nobody?


I guess I'll just have to order the Danze.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Try an add-on pressure balance valve.......add it to any brand 3 handle valve you can find.
http://www.signaturehardware.com/product544


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I think I got one*

I might have a Delta in three handle on my shelf.. its been there for at least 5 years...


can check it out tomorrow morning

what do you need it in chrome??


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks TM. I have never seen those before. Have you ever used them?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the offer MasterMark. I ordered the Danze earlier today.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Thanks TM. I have never seen those before. Have you ever used them?


 Not the ones in the link but yes I have used a few on garden tubs.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

2009 IPC Section 424.3 — Individual shower valves. Individual shower and tub-shower combination valves shall be balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves that conform to the requirements of ASSE 1016 or ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 and shall be installed at the point of use. Shower and tub-shower combination valves required by this section shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. In-line thermostatic valves shall not be utilized for compliance with this section. 

2009 IPC Section 424.7 — Temperature-actuated, flow reduction valves for individual fixture fittings. Temperature-actuated, flow reduction devices, where installed for individual fixture fittings, shall conform to ASSE 1062. Such valves shall not be used alone as a substitute for the balanced pressure, thermostatic or combination shower valves required in Section 424.3. 

Does this mean you can't use those inline pressure balancing valves? Just wondering what everyone thinks on this.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Pipedoc said:


> Does anyone know of who makes these besides Danze?
> 
> I have a client who needs one but I can't get the Danze for a couple of days. A single handle with a remodel escutcheon won't work 'cause the shower module wall is not flat.
> 
> ...


Danze' was the only one I could find. Wasn't real happy with the handles didn't turn concentric and felt a little you know "cheap":whistling2: Look was real nice thankfully HO was remodeling trying to go for a 1920's look.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> 2009 IPC Section 424.3 — Individual shower valves. Individual shower and tub-shower combination valves shall be balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves that conform to the requirements of ASSE 1016 or ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 and shall be installed at the point of use. Shower and tub-shower combination valves required by this section shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions. In-line thermostatic valves shall not be utilized for compliance with this section.
> 
> 2009 IPC Section 424.7 — Temperature-actuated, flow reduction valves for individual fixture fittings. Temperature-actuated, flow reduction devices, where installed for individual fixture fittings, shall conform to ASSE 1062. Such valves shall not be used alone as a substitute for the balanced pressure, thermostatic or combination shower valves required in Section 424.3.
> 
> Does this mean you can't use those inline pressure balancing valves? Just wondering what everyone thinks on this.


Sure reads to me like it's a no-no, buuuuttttttt. at least you know deep down it'll be right, and you've done all that you could except walk away, to limit your liability. What else can you do?
Dear HO:
Good news + Bad news. Can't fix your T+S valve = bad news, but wanted to let you know the good news is, we will be able to start your remodel on Mon. morning. 
Sincerely yours,
Ex-plumber
Most inspectors here if you actually got a permit on every valve replacement, would let the add on PB spool go, because they live in a 50 yr. old home as well, and can't afford a remodel either.
P.S. I would triple check the HOT WATER SETTINGS ON THE HEATER, VERIFY THAT YOU CAN'T GET OVER 120 OUT OF THAT VALVE...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I have used this one and it is code approved.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

isn't danze the bottom of the pot line for Delta????
im sure the R11600 is the valve you need
i dunno
maybe not.


----------

